# Help me choose a new filter. aquaclear vs penguin.



## ythao01 (Dec 28, 2013)

aquaclear 50 for $38 
penguin 350 for $27

which would you buy and why? for a 20 gallon long tank if you were wondering might upgrade to a 30 breeder.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I would just buy the penguin because it is cheaper, but I have no clue which one is better.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

When I'm buying a filter I look at the GPH and how easy it is to clean and change filters. Also, the simpler the better.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Neither of those. Get this instead:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+19616&pcatid=19616&r=633

You'll get more bang for your buck.

Aqueon QuietFlow 30 for $16.99
Aqueon Quiet Flow 50 for $19.99 

I have the 20 version on my 10 gallon tank. Love it!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you have a lot of money to throw away you can buy one of those filters where you constantly have to buy new cartridges..as for myself one of the best power filters is the aquaclear..they have a faom block that you just keep rinsing and squeezing ane putting it back in the box...i have had the sponges last me for 4 years or more..so in the long run they are far less expensive to own...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm gonna second Loha here. The last few new Penguins I've bought got loud quickly. I'm guessing the latest rework gave them more GPH, but tighter tolerances and the current plastic isn't quite stiff enough. I don't mind the quiet flow, but they also have replacement cartridges to buy and that does add up.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Gotta agree. Those cartridges were one of the dumber ideas ever implemented.


----------



## ythao01 (Dec 28, 2013)

hmm then what would you guys say about the fluval c3 vs aquaclear 50?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

to be honest i have never used a fluval c3...but then again , look at how many parts it has..and you still have to keep replacing the foam blocks..and if the baskets break from continuous opening and closing you will have to find a new basket.
i still think that the aquaclear is the best bet..fewer parts to break..less playing around..and if you need to use carbon upon a rare occasion just put some in an old piece of pantyhose and throw it in the box on top of the block....


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Cartridge filters aren't all that bad, I mean yeah you will have to replace them. But only about every two months. Of course this is more expensive than every 4 years. They are just not as bad as everyone says.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

although i never said that cartridge filters were bad, i did say that they were not economical..maybe not an issue if you are running only 1 or 2 tanks , but i don't run 1 or 2 tanks..i was never in a upper income bracket...heck , not even a middle income bracket..so i had to do a lot of things to keep operating costs down..although the aquaclear costs a little more to start with , it has fewer parts to mess up and costs far less to operate..

i would say that for many this is where you just flip a coin and let that decide for you...


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Cartridges SUCK.... Period... they suck money right out of your pocket...
I have had good success with Eheim classics from the 2213 on up. You spend a bit more than what you are talking now but you do less maintenance. AND it is also inexpensive if you do like I do and buy the media by the sheet and cut out your filter size (mechanical). Maybe one day I will shoot a vid when I do a water change to let you see but you can get the picture. I am not sure what your budget is but if you can over filtration is always better than under. Plus it helps when you decide to step up to a larger tank which is inevitable. It's in a fish keepers DNA, I run 2x 2217 on a 100G and my water looks drinkable LOL. I love it my fish love it, my friends family and guess notice the crystal clear water immediately. I spent possibly $25 about 18 months ago on filter media and still have a lot left for more than 15 change outs.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry the specs are here they didn't post above:
Specifications:
Model #	Aquarium Size (approx)	Filter Volume	Pump Output (approx)	Dimensions (LxWxH)	Weight
2211	40 gal (151 L)	0,26 gal (0.98 L)	60 gph (227 lph)	4.3"x4.3"x11.4"	7.0 lbs
2213 66 gal (250 L)	0,80 gal (3 L)	116 gph (440 lph)	6"x7"x13.5" 8.0 lbs
2215 92 gal (350 L)	1,10 gal (4 L)	164 gph (620 lph)	7.5"x8"x14"	11.5 lbs
2217	160 gal (600 L)	1,60 gal (6 L)	264 gph (1000 lph)	8"x9.25"x15.25"	14.5 lbs
2262	396 gal (1500 L)	4,80 gal (18 L)	900 gph (3400 lph)	13.5"x16"x22.5"	20.0 lbs

they start pricing from 69.99 to 470. depending on where you shop, or if you look on aquabid or if you are a craiglist shopper you might be able find a great deal.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Alright alright, i'll just run my small tanks with my hobs and be quiet, let the big boys battle it out.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Just take the carbon out of the cartridges and continue to use the sleeve part. It will last forever- 1-2 years. When it is used up and too gungy to rehabilitate just get a sheet of fibre mesh at the LFS and cut a couple of squares to attach to the cartridge holder. Works good. However I agree that the Penguins are aweful noisy


----------



## ythao01 (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't think the fluval c3 is a disposable cartage type filter. it's more of a cartage case with a removable sponge/floss type thing at least I think.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

BettaGuy said:


> Alright alright, i'll just run my small tanks with my hobs and be quiet, let the big boys battle it out.


BG it's not a big boy thing LOL it's just my opinion. My own experience and learning from mistakes made. Had I had someone to offer me the advice back then I could have saved tones of money and not incurred so much additional unnecessary equipment that ended up being either in a box or given away. Small tanks are where the hobbyist usually starts until you become a fish keeper and elevate to a few tanks like you did. I only have my breeding tank and my main tank and not really planning for more but I wish I had a forum back in the day when I actually started out.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Canister filters have their place. They are quieter and cause less evaporation. They are also have the highest upfront cost. I use any filter I get my hands on cheap, but only comment on the ones I've tried. The issues I've had with aquaclears are cracking the box (polycarb should be kept out of direct sun) and leveling feet that fall off and let the filter tilt and sponges that float up when they get clogged. Be careful and clean them regularly and they last for years.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I have used Aquaclear filters and powerheads for probably 12 or more years, and I personally love them. Never used a Penguin so I can't give an opinion on that.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Aquaclear, only hob filters I use, currently have 10 tanks running and have been keeping aquariums about 35 years now.


----------

